# Door Mirror Replacement



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

You may recall that when I first picked up the Itasca I was hit by a Wiggly Bus! Which broke my offside door mirror Grrrr.

The cost of replacing this with an original was to say the least very expensive!

So as suggested by Linda, I spoke with a local glazier who is on the same business unit as us and he made me two for £5! How good is that?

The moral of the story is don't buy the original product just get it made.

Removing the mirror was the easiest thing possible. You just unclip the surround seen in the attached picture and the mirror slides out. Why can't all mirrors be that easy?

Chris


----------



## 101827 (Nov 18, 2006)

we broke our door mirror when we collected our winnebago too - hit a sign in the middle of the road trying to avoid a parked car grr - think we might take your advice and find someone to make up the mirror rather than spending a fortune in getting the real thing 

thanks


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a similar mirror to the one in the picture but mine is one piece. Is there anywhere where I can replace it so both pieces are adjustable?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
We had a different requirement with Rocky. We had a single mirror on the passenger side which gave us a huge blind spot down that side of the coach. I contacted the original manufacturer and they offered to supply a replacement kit which replaced the top, flat glass and also provided the plastic lower housing and glass to give me the lower convex glass that I needed for about $75, which I ordered. You are right about it being an easy job, around 5 minutes and the old mirror was out, all cleaned up and the new sections fitted...... Dead easy :lol: :lol: 
John
I am not sure that you can get independently moving upper and lower parts mate, the motor is fitted to the carrier for the upper mirror and it in turn then moves the complete assembly. I have found since fitting my new mirror that the view is perfect, I get to see long range in the upper portion and the lower portion gives me a brilliant view of the side of the coach out to the opposite carriageway on a three lane motorway and down to the ground about three feet behind the mirror, so the blindspot is now all but gone.

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

At the moment i have a couple of issue as I have a wireless rear view camera to be fitted came with the bus (but camera is not suitable for exterior fitting IMHO and if fitted inside cannot not use our rear blind :roll great interior sceen if i can sort this issue. 

Then my mirror when set will give me a great view of my awning and the second one is set OK. Need another one that points to the floor me thinks.

Plus my front being of a V shape and left hooker (of course :roll: ) end up strangling to judge where my font off side is when approaching oncoming vehicles in tight positions


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> You may recall that when I first picked up the Itasca I was hit by a Wiggly Bus! Which broke my offside door mirror Grrrr.
> 
> The cost of replacing this with an original was to say the least very expensive!
> 
> ...


Is it not a case of rip of Britain? Something similar happened to me travelling across the Pyrenees only an on coming motorhome clouted me. I stopped at the next Merc dealer I could find which happened to be in France. The cost of a replacement mirror, the equivalent of 50p.

peeedee


----------

